# Look At These Bucks!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.tripleigoats.com/boerherdsires.htm :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: is all I have to say!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

:shocked: :shocked: is right! They are huge!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Now that is what a buck should look like!! The biggest thing I have with boers, is they realy dont have a butt, these all have a nice round butt! IDK, maybe Im just a butt girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to go against the grain ...I don't mean to be a party pooper but....there are a lot of things about them.... that I wouldn't want... in my boer buck..... Just my opinion... please don't get mad at me... they are not my preference...


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't say they are pretty.... but they are definitely big!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I love the name "Dirty Deeds" LOL.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Now that is what a buck should look like!! The biggest thing I have with boers, is they realy dont have a butt, these all have a nice round butt! IDK, maybe Im just a butt girl


I would have to disagree here. A well bred Boer has a very nice, thick rear end. Unfortunately there are a lot of breeders out there not trying to improve their herd and producing a lot of low quality Boers...same with many other breeds...which is really unfortunate.

I'd also agree with Pam regarding the bucks. :shrug:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Dang...those look like the beef master of the Boer world! :shocked: I would not want them getting loose and getting to my girls!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

so with boers they should not have big round butts???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^Are you replying to my comment? That's not what i'm saying. You're saying your problem with Boers is they don't have good butts...what i'm saying is the breed does...but there are a lot of breeders out there breeding without the breed standard in mind. Maybe you're not used to seeing well bred Boers. :shrug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

EWWWW!

They look really gross! No offense to boer raisers. I just dont like those HUGE thick nasty looking ones....Ya you want them to be heavy bred....but thats a little too much


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was in no way being a smarty pants. I read your post worng. I am still learning what good are good to have and not to have in the boer breed and thought I was way off with wanting a 'quarter horse' rump. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> I was in no way being a smarty pants.


I know you weren't.  :hug: I was just replying to your question.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol, its so hard to understand the tone in what people type lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> I have to go against the grain ...I don't mean to be a party pooper but....there are a lot of things about them.... that I wouldn't want... in my boer buck..... Just my opinion... please don't get mad at me... they are not my preference...


Pam couldja stick yer neck out here a little & explain a little? Even in a pm? I realize we dont want to in anyway not have postive things to say especially about someone elses animal.
I sure wouldnt want my buck posted & get negative feedback unless as the owner I specifically asked.
Personally I like him but there's more to a buck than meets the eye, especially in a picture. :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I think their bucks are perfect for a meat herd program. They are nothing but meat, especially that Code Red buck. That buck would be in my herd if I was raising meat goats, for meat. Meat only. In my opinion, and I think that that may be what Pam thinks as well. They definitely have some thick animals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam couldja stick yer neck out here a little & explain a little? Even in a pm? I realize we dont want to in anyway not have postive things to say especially about someone elses animal.
> I sure wouldnt want my buck posted & get negative feedback unless as the owner I specifically asked.
> Personally I like him but there's more to a buck than meets the eye, especially in a picture. :wink:


 I haven't talked down about this breeder or the goats....I was stating... the goats ...aren't my style that I personally ...would breed for........they are however....good for meat goats...I have to admit that... :wink:

If you want to know... what I like in a boer buck .... Read... ABGA show standards ...you will see why... I feel the way I do... it doesn't mean the breeder has bad goats by any means.... 
I prefer show style animals.... mostly old style...but with a bit of new style is OK for me... Sorry... you got the wrong impression on it...I thought I was clear....when I stated...they are not my preference and it was just my opinion...... :wink:



> I think their bucks are perfect for a meat herd program. They are nothing but meat, especially that Code Red buck. That buck would be in my herd if I was raising meat goats, for meat. Meat only. In my opinion, and I think that that may be what Pam thinks as well. They definitely have some thick animals.


 Yep...... :hi5: ...I strive for show quality boers.... and of course my boers.. also have the large body frames ...to be good for meat as well......they have nice twists(rumps) .... I do breed for Meat and show.... cause some may not make the cut.... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nancy D... I PMed you.... :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You are more then welcome, when you have the time, to pm me as well. Like I said I am still learning. I do like your buck, but I am 100% in love with your does. They are just what I think a meat doe should look like!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You are more then welcome, when you have the time, to pm me as well. Like I said I am still learning. I do like your buck, but I am 100% in love with your does. They are just what I think a meat doe should look like!


 I PMed you :greengrin:


----------

